# The time has come . . . . .



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

. . . . (well next week anyway.) for us to head south to get away from the cold, rain and snow.

So, the question is "Where in Portugal and/ or Spain is the best weather likely to be over the next month or so?

All and any suggestions welcome, no rush, we don't leave until Wednesday


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks as though the whole of Europe is going to be cold this week! so probably doesn't matter where you go.

Joe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think they said on the weather tonight that beaches in southern Spain are covered in snow at the moment!!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

The forecast for this area (Guardamar) is 12 degrees and sunny in the day, but cold at night, much better than the UK :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cavaqueen


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Been looking at the temp forecast for Spain this morning Fri 3/2. Looks as if you need to get as far south as you can.

Lot of very cold air in central Spain with snow on the high ground. Would suggest the Med route.

Andy


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Portugal weather*

Hi the weather here in Portugal ( Algarve ) is warm and sunny in the day time, but it's chilly at night and at the moment looks like no change Brian


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, heavy snow is now forecast foe tomorrow. So let's hope it's not too bad because the last time it snowed we were snowed in for a few days. :lol:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice and sunny here in Oliva (Valencia) but bitterly cold, in fact, ice formed on the pavements last night.

Keith


----------

